# Why tripods are not allowed near Public Places?



## iphoto (Feb 16, 2005)

I am facing tripod issue very often. Whenever I get tripod out, Security guys of the monument come running and inform me not to use tripod 

I can understand that inside monuments, muesiums etc Tripods are generally not allwoed or need some permissions/payments to be made. But I am refering to placing tripods on roads or footpaths for shooting architechtures etc.

has any one faced this problem ?


----------



## ferny (Feb 16, 2005)

Because this relates directly to photography I'm going to move this thread to "General Photography and Camera Q&A", it that's ok.


The only reason for not letting you use tripods in public I can think of it if it's blocking people and you're getting in their way. They may think you'll use it as a weapon to.


----------



## iphoto (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for moving the thread, I was confused where to ask this question . 

I find it little strange...on most of the occasion there were very few people around...not even security guys...they see from somewhere and come running and stop me :hail:


----------



## iphoto (Feb 16, 2005)

sorry it is supposed to be another thread


----------



## raider (Feb 16, 2005)

see "photographer's rights!" thread below


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2005)

Laws vary, however, the following is probably the logic going through their tiny minds:

Tripod = Professional
Professional = Money
Money = Jealousy

They probably can't stop you doing what you want to do in a public place (this is certainly the case in the UK) but there can be local byelaws which are very complicated involving obstruction of a highway or whatever. This is the information you need to investigate and document first.

One of the easiest things about the UK is the lack of guns. If a private security guard tried to stop me taking a photo in a public place, I'd tell them to get lost, and they'd most likely be charged with assault if they touched me. However, if you're in the US, they could shoot you, which is not a good prospect, whatever happens afterwards.

Small people with peaked caps annoy me, but generally they are easy to out-smart. If this is a persistent problem, try getting a letter from an upstanding member of the community - mayor, police officer, council member etc. When they come over, play the "Ah! I'm glad you're here... would you mind holding up the traffic for me please" approach. If they hesitate, you can then do the "I'm on official business" and brandish the piece of paper. It sounds weak, but it really works. 

The other approach, which is a last resort, but very effective and usually amusing, is to get them to write it down. Most of them can't write. However, the logic of your argument is this: "If you are not prepared to write down what you just said to me, on a piece of paper with your full name, job title and signature on it, then you are obviously making it up... Until you do so, I will continue doing what I'm doing. If you do write it down, I will ensure that a copy of it is given to the relevant authorities for clarification. Thank-you".

Good luck anyway!

Rob


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 16, 2005)

It really depends where you are.  I'd guess that in most countries, it's perfectly legal to set up a tripod on public property.  In which case, they would be in the wrong.  However, there are plenty of stupid local bylaws that may outlaw the use of anything from tripods to yo-yos.

The best option is to call the authorities and find out the laws.  Get something in writing if you can.  Then you have something to show the jerks who come running.


----------



## havoc (Feb 16, 2005)

This smells myeriously like the Patriot act mutating into another lost freedom to me...


----------



## Corry (Feb 16, 2005)

My guess...events like 9/11 are probably to blame...guns can have tripods too.  Maybe I'm wrong though...just a guess.


----------



## raider (Feb 16, 2005)

never seen one that tall.


----------



## Jess (Feb 16, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> My guess...events like 9/11 are probably to blame...guns can have tripods too.  Maybe I'm wrong though...just a guess.



My dad just got a monopod with a rifle cradle that screws onto the mount. Lol. Also has a screw on handle w/ a compass to make it a walking stick & a snow boot attachment.


----------

